# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بث مباشر : الزعيم ( 4) vs  جزيرة الفيل ( 0) . . . الدوري الممتاز

## سيدو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم احباء منبر مريخاب اونلاين


























التقديم التحليلي لمباريات 







































مبــــــاراة فريقـــــــــــــي

×

المــــــريخ × جزيرة الفيل
دوري الممتاز 2011 دورته الثانية
السبت الموافق 2011/9/24
الساعة 8:00 مساء
استاد المريخ

















فمرحبا بكم بيننا


























 

















المريخ

يستضيف المريخ عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم السبت 24/9/2011 بالقلعة الحمراء  فريق جزيرة الفيل وذلك ضمن الجولة الثانية والعشرون من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز حيث من المتوقع ان تجئ مباراة اليوم ساخنة وقوية وذلك من واقع موقف الفريقين في روليت الدوري حيث يجلس المريخ في صدارة الدوري حتى الان جامعاً 57 نقطة من تسعة عشر انتصاراً وخسارة واحدة امام الاهلي الخرطوم وكان المريخ قد اجرى تمرينه الختامي لهذه المباراة ليلة الامس الجمعة بقيادة مدربه حسام البدري وطاقمه المعاون ويبدو ان الفرقة المريخية في كامل جاهزيتها للقاء اليوم ومن المتوقع ان يدفع البدري بكل من الحضري في حراسة المرمى باسكال ونجم الدين وبله جابر ومصعب عمر في خط الدفاع سعيد السعودي والباشا ووارغو وقلق في خط الوسط بينما يدفع بساكواها واديكو في خط المقدمة الهجومية ومن واقع التشكيل فيبدو ان الشغيل خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني وذلك لاصابته في المباراة الماضية حيث رأي البدري ضرورة اعطاء الشغيل راحة في مباراة اليوم حتى يعود اكثر قوة في المباريات القادمة .
من جهة اخرى علمنا بان بعثة المريخ ستغادر باذن الله الى قاهرة المعز يوم الاثنين القادم وذلك لاقامة معسكر تحضيري لبقية مباريات الممتاز ومباراة نهائي كأس السودان ومن المعروف ان المريخ سيغادر بدون لاعبيه المختارين للمنتخب الوطني . 
من ناحية فنية فان البدري المعروف عنه لعبه بطريقة اربعة اربعة اثنين حيث يعتمد على التمريرات القصيرة والسريعة مع فتح اللعب بالاطراف والاستفادة من سرعة مهاجمي الفريقين اديكو وساكواها وضرباتهما الرأسية القوية المتقنة مع اعتماده على العكسيات المرسلة من الاطراف من بله جابر ومصعب عمر فيما يتحرك الباشا وقلق من الوسط بينما يعتمد ايضا على الورقة الرابحة دائما وارغو والذي يلعب خلف المهاجمين مباشرة حيث يمتاز وارغو باختراقاته وتمريراته الساحرة وتواجده في المنطقة الامامية مما يجعل شكل المريخ في مبارياته الاخيرة رائعاً في كل خطوط الفريق .
















تشكيلة المريخ :

من  المتوقع ان يدفع البدري بكل من الحضري في حراسة المرمى باسكال ونجم الدين  وبله جابر ومصعب عمر في خط الدفاع سعيد السعودي والباشا ووارغو وقلق في خط  الوسط بينما يدفع بساكواها واديكو في خط المقدمة الهجومية


































جزيرة الفيل



نادي جزيرة الفيل مدني من اعرق اندية مدني حيث يرجع تأسيسه الي عام 1936 .ومقر الفريق مدني حي جزيرة الفيل الذي حمل الفريق اسمه. صعد الفريق للدرجة الثانية بدوري مدني قي 1968 وفي 1969اما  موقف جزيرة الفيل فان الفريق يقبع في مؤخرة الدوري حيث تحصل الفريق على  تسعة عشر نقطة من عدد اثنان وعشرون مباراة لعبها الفريق حتى الان وتعادل في  عشرة مباريات بينما خسر في ثمانية مباريات مما يجعل موقف الفريق متحرجاً  للغاية ولابد له من تحقيق الانتصارات في مقبل مبارياته لذلك فسوف يكون  دافعه اكبر لمحاولة التعويض لذا من المتوقع ان تأتي مباراة اليوم قوية  وجادة فالمريخ يتطلع للمحافظة على الصدارة بينما يحاول جزيرة الفيل ان  يتقدم خطوات في روليت الدوري حتى لا يصبح الفريق مهدداً بالهبوط في هذا  العام ومن المنتظر ان يلعب فريق جزيرة الفيل بالتشكيلة التالية : بهاء الدين في حراسة المرمى خالد جوليت وعادل النيل وعطا جوزيه وصالح سنار في خط الدفاع بينما يلعب خليل امبده ويوسف القوز وصغيرون رامي في خط الوسط فيما يلعب حسن كمال وبلبوط في خط المقدمة بينما يقود جزيرة الفيل الاطار الفني بقيادة المدرب الشيخ.


 نأمل ان نشاهد مباراة في غاية الروعة والاثارة والقوة مع امنياتنا بمشاهدة طيبة للجميع كما نمنى النفس بانتصار مريخي يعزز الصدارة ويجعل المريخ يسافر الى القاهرة لاقامة المعسكر بمعنويات عالية وروح طيبة حتى يعود اللاعبون اكثر همة ونشاط وقوة من اجل كسب بقية المباريات 


 
 

























القنـــــــــــوات الناقلــــــة 









 
























البث المباشر لقناة 









قوون 









الفضائية








 
http://goansport.tv/goan.html









 














الاذاعة الرياضية 104









http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html



تقبلو تحياتي 

سيدو في التصميم ونادر الداني في التحليل الفني

بالتوفيق للزعيم











*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم بنصر عزيز مؤذر 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*منصورين باذن الله

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي يارب منتصرين  نتمناها مباراة قمة في الاداء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياسيدو يامبدع
رووووووووووووووووعة والله وفال حسن لمباراة الغد
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصرا" مؤزرا"
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*النصر لنا بإذن الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*منصورين باذن الله شكرا سيدو المبدع 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*ربنا ينصر المريخ فى كل مباراه 
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة يا سيدو ,,, وبإذن الله النصر للمريخ ...
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*النصر لنا بإذن الله ولك كل الشكر
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
عجبكوالطاهر هواري

يا كابتن رؤية للمبارة دي شنو ؟ 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله وسكواها يجيب هدفين حلوات كده
*

----------


## zahababeker

*نصر من عندك يا الله 
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
عجبكوالطاهر هواري

يا كابتن رؤية للمبارة دي شنو ؟



قبل ما ادلو بدلوى فى هذه المباراة اود ان ان انقل لكم بان فريق جزيرة الفيل هو فريقى الذى تخرجت منه والتحقت بالمريخ العريق وعلى فكرة انا شخصيا اعتبر اول لاعب من حى جزيرة الفيل يلعب لاندية القمة العاصمية... بخصوص المباراة فى تقديرى سيواصل المريخ انتصاراته بعدد وافر من الاهداف ربما يتجاوز الثلاثة اهداف بدافع التتويج المبكر لبطولة الدورى الممتاز وتوسيع فارق النقاط حتى يكون حديث الوسط الرياضى... نتمنى ان نشاهد المباراة ونحاول ان نقدم لكم رؤيتنا الفنية حولها بحول الله...
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ان شاءالله منصوريين
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*الف شكر يا مبدع
*

----------


## ابولين

*نتمني التوفيق لسيد البلد الاصلي 
بانتصار عريض يوسع بة 
الفارق مع صفرالبلد
اللهم انصر الزعيم  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية اللقاء علي قناة قوون الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ بالاحمر الكامل و الجزيرة بالفنايل الخضراء و الشورتات البيضاء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطأ للمريخ بالقرب من ال18
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجنيد يلهب حماس الجماهير من البداية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة خارج الملعب تماس اخر للافيال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تميرة من الباشا لبلة يقطع الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نرجو من الجميع اذا غاب اعضاء لجنة البث المشاركة فيه لان الشبكة سيئة جدا معي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ تمر بالقرب من المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريمرة من بلة لقلق الي تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*استحواذ كامل للكرة لكن التحضير كتير 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطأ للمريخ علي مشارف ال18
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للجزيرة يخرج باسكال بفدائية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي تتلعب بلة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول لصالح المريخ على مشارف خط 18لعبها قلق جوار القايم
*

----------


## ابولين

*في عدم تركيز 
 وتمرير خاطي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية من مصعب تمر من الجميع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من الباشا تصطدم بصالح سنار
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة  من مصعب للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بهاء الدين و تاخير الكورة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*لاعبي المريخ عندهم استعجال وتمريراتهم لازالت خاطئة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية للجزيرة راسية من بلبوط في يد الحضري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حضور لا بأس به من داخل القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يتلعب للامام يستلم باسكال
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 22 وبدون اهداف
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اداء جيد من الزومة الي الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للمريخ تتلعب سريعة من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تشكيلة المريخ 

عصام الحضري
نجم الدين محمد عبدالله
واو باسكال
بله جابر
موسى الزومة
احمد الباشا
بدر الدين قلق
مصعب عمر
استيفن وارغو
جوناس سكواها
ريمي اديكو

الاحتياطي

الملك فيصل العجب
كلتشي اوسنوا
سعيد السعودي
هنو
عبد الكريم الدافي
محمد مقدم
يس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية جدا من وراغو تمر بالقرب من المرمي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*هجمة منظمة خطرة للمريخ تمر جوار القائم

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسديدة من وارغو جوار القائم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط الباشا بعد التحام مع صالح سنار
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يجب الحسم في شوط اللعب الاول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تمريرات بين وارغو ومصعب وتنتهى عند الباشا وارتكبت معه فاول على راس خط18
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اسقاط الكورة تمر للحضري يلعب لنجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ثنائية جميلة بين باسكال و اديكو يخرج الدفاع للركنية
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 27 وهجمة للمريخ واول ركنية للمريخ نفذها وارغو واستلمها الحارس
*

----------


## ابولين

*لازال التوهان مسيطر علي لاعبي المريخ 
مع الاستعجال في اللعب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة شبه مملة تفتقد الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*واصلو يا شباب نصلي العشاء و نجي نلقاكم ضاربين ناس الجزيرة ديل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*وين ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لابد من ضبط الايقاع والتمريرات والاستحواز على الكرة طيلة الوقت وعدم اتاحة الفرصة للاعبي جزيرة الفيل بامتلاك الكرة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول للجزيرة من نصف الملعب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 30 وهجمة خطرة للمريخ تطلع اوت
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تكتل دفاعي لابد من ضربه بالاطراف لاحداث الخلخلة الدفاعية او التصويب نحو المرمى
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





الناااااااااااااااااااس 
ديل  حاصل عليهم شنو 
جنايز عديل 
في حاجة غلط في المريخ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الشغيل فقد كبير جدا 
والباشا لا يقوم بالادوار الدفاعية بصورة جيدة 
لابد من السرعة في التمرير مع التركيز
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*باصات خطاء من لاعبى المريخ وتوتر الجماهير 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا موسى ثبت الكورة ياخي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*التكريز التركيز التركيز هو مدخل انتصار المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كرة خطرة مرتدة من دفااع الجزيرة تجد موسى فى راس 18 يلعبها فوق لطابق شاخور 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كل ما مر الزمن كل ما فقد لاعبي المريخ تركيزهم 
هذه هي المشكلة بينما تزداد ثقة لاعبي الجزيرة في انفسهم 
واي هدف يمكن ان يقلب المباراة ويجعل جزيرة الفيل تنهار
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مبارة باردة ومافى اى حماس للاعبى المريخ ماعدا وارغو وباسكال والدقيقة 38 وتسلل للجزيرة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحكم بدأ يجلط
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول لصالح الجزيرة فى منتصف ملعبهم
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسديدة من وارغو على مرحلتين جميلة جدا انقذها المدافع
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لاعب جزيرة الفيل الذي ضربته الكرة ظل منتظرا حتى خرجت الكرة الى الاوت ثم وقع في ارضية الملعب 
يعني الوقت داك كله انت ما شاعر بشئ -
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدافى يستعد للدخول 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صحيات الجماهير واستعجالها للهدف يوتر لاعبي المريخ كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*زماااااااااااااااااااان شن قلنا طالما ظل اللاعبين مصعب ، الباشا، قلق، بله جابر ، اساسييييييين ما تعشمو فى التقدم فى اى بطولة خارجية والله يسترنا نكمل الممتاز ده بخير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اخيرا اديكو هدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
ادكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدففففففففففففففففف اديكو فى الدقيقة 43
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*رغم القون تملكنى حزن غريب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كترت الدق بتجيب الدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف مريخي اول جمييييييييييييل جدا في الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان يزول التوتر بواقع 50%
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من قلق لي وارغو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان ستخرج الفئران من جحورها وسيكون بانتظارها حتى يتم اصطيادها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركلة مرمي للجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 12 (12 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ارخبيلمحمد حسن حامدمحمد starمريخابي مووووتمعتز المكىمعتصم الصايمالفاتحابوليناحمد جبريلسكواهاسواهاعجبكونادرالداني
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الان ستخرج الفئران من جحورها وسيكون بانتظارها حتى يتم اصطيادها



زنقة زنقة :JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول نترككم مع التحليل الفني للشوط الاول مع الكابتن نادر الداني 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*زماااااااااااااااااااان شن قلنا طالما ظل اللاعبين مصعب ، الباشا، قلق، بله جابر ، اساسييييييين ما تعشمو فى التقدم فى اى بطولة خارجية والله يسترنا نكمل الممتاز ده بخير
,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,                                         ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,             ,,,,,,,,,,,,

والله اداء ما يشبة الزعيم اضافة موسى لقائمتك انا مستاء بالجد
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ يجعل المريخ يدخل الشوط الثاني باستراتيجية مختلفة 
تتمثل في زيادة الناحية الهجومية بالدفع بكلاتشي لتفعيل الناحية الهجومية لان فرقة جزيرة الفيل سوف 
تحاول مواجهة المريخ بالهجمات لتقليص الفارق ومحاولة ادراك التعادل 
وهذا سيتيح للمريخ ان ينتقل بسرعة للناحية الهجومية بفتح ثغرات في دفاع جزيرة الفيل 
حيث كان التكتل الدفاعي يمنع لاعبي المريخ من التصرف في خط 18
بالمناسبة ساكواها نايم على الخط خالص 
والشئ الوحيد العملو هو تمريرة الهدف لاديكو 
بينما في بقية شوط المباراة لم يكن له اي وجود 
ربما بسبب الرقابة 
اتوقع ان يقوم البدري باستبداله بكلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الهدف جاء بعد ماروحنا إتسلت
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*كلام سليم وتحليل أروع يا نادر

ننتظر المزيد بعد نهاية المباراة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الشوط الاول كان عبارة عن قوون وباك هجوم من المريخ وامتلاك كامل وسيطرة مطلقة ودفاع وتمترس وتكتل وخندقة دفاعية لجزيرة الفيل بتماسك وتغطية كاملة للاعبي المريخ جماعيا وفرديا ولكن المشكلة ان الهدف يأتي بخطأ دفاعي بعدم التغاطية السليمة حيث وجد اديكو فرصة كبيرة لم يتوان في ايداعها في الشباك رأسية رائعة لم تفلح كل محاولات بهاء الدين في اخراجها عن الشباك .
ملحوظات من المباراة : 
كان هناك اخطاء وبطء في لاعبي المريخ حيث كثرة اخطاء التمرير بصورة كبيرة ورغم محاولات المريخ فتح اللعب من الاطراف الا ان المريخ لم ينجح الا سوى الدقيقة 44 في احراز هدف وهذا يعود لتماسك خط دفاع جزيرة الفيل ولعبه بقوة في المناطق الخلفية عن طريق اخراج الكرة اول باول والتزام الطريقة الدفاعية البحتة حيث لم يقم لاعبي جزيرة الفيل باي هجمة خطرة نحو مرمى الحضري والذي جلس كالعادة ضيف شرف للشوط الاول باستثناء هجمة وحيدة من ضربة رأسية ضعيفة استلمها الحضري بكل اريحية .
عموما هناك اخطاء واشياء تحدث في هجوم المريخ خاصة ساكواها الذي حاول النزول كثيرا لاستلام الكرات بينما نجد ان هناك تحول لامركزي حيث ياتي بله جابر الى الناحية الشمال احيانا وهذا غير مفهوم يا بدري لان بله يلعب برجله اليمين فقط والشمال ( تكالة ) فكيف به يأتي ناحية الشمال .
بينما غاب مصعب كثيرا ولم يظهر بالمستوى المطلوب حتى عكسياته كانت في اجسام لاعبي جزيرة الفيل فيما ظهر موسى بمستوى متوسط ولعب الفرصة التي اتته في مواجهة المرمى برعونة شديدة في الهواء خارج الثلاثة خشبات .
المريخ محتاج لاخراج ساكواها ومصعب عمر مع الدفع بالعجب وكلاتشي لتفعيل الناحية الهجومية لان فرقة جزيرة الفيل لا وجود لها في المناطق الدفاعية للمريخ وبالتالي تعمل جزيرة الفيل على المحافظة على شباكها نظيفة 
ولننظر ماذا سنرى في احداث الشوط الثاني .
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية الشوط الثانى ونتمنى ان ينصلح الحال
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*دخول الدافي بديل لمصعب 
كويس برضه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الدافي جيد ومقاتل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ركنية للمريخ وتنفذ وتطلع خارج الملعب , دخول الدافى
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مخالفة مع وارغو على خط 18 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مخالفة قريبة جدا لعبها الباشا اى كلام
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحكم يصرف ركلة جزاء للمريخ 
حيث ضربت الكرة في يد لاعب جزيرة الفيل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ركنية للمريخ وتمر وقبله لمست يد لم يحسبها الحكم واحتجت الجماهير
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة لصالح المريخ لكن الكرة تقدمت من اديكو 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان بدأ دفاع جزيرة الفيل ينكشف تماما امام هجوم المريخ الكاسح 
وذلك لان لاعبي جزيرة الفيل حاولوا ترك اماكنهم الدفاعية 
ولكن ماذا نعمل مع تركيز لاعبي المريخ الضعيف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*دا شنو المرض دا
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول فى مكان قريب لكن قلق يلعب اى كلام
*

----------


## ابولين

*في عدم انسجام بين لاعبي المريخ 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لعبة فاول من قلق للدافى فضيييييييييييييييييحة

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 55 لعبه من بلة خلف اديكو تطلع اوت
*

----------


## ابولين

*كورة ميتة ومعلق يجيب الضغط والسكري 
قال إية المريخ قريب من الصدارة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو يجري عملية الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مباراة تعمل حرقان

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فاول لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول من الباشا فى منتصف الملعب
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر يلعب كرة اى كلام
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الزومة يعكس كرة يخرجها دفاع الجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وارغو يحاور وخطا لصالح الجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفرا لعطاء جوزيف
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مباراة تعمل حرقان




:COOLMAN::COOLMAN::COOLMAN:
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفراء اخرى لصغيرون
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فاول للجزيرة واحتجاجات  وثلاثة كروت صفراء للجزيرة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركلة مرمى لصالح المريخ وكلتشى يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مباراة تعمل حرقان




تفقع المرارة-- وتجيب اسمو شنو داك البخلي 
الزول يرجف براة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان خروج ساكواها ودخول كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ساكواها خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي بديلا لسكواها
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دخول كلتشى بديل سكواها اللذى لم يظهر فى هذا الشوط ولم يلمس الكرة فى هذا الشوط
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بطاقة صفراء للحضرى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحكم متوتر اكثر من اللازم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كرت للحضرى لتاخيره الكرة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هسع عليك الله يا مزيع يا تافه تدخل وارغو ده عنيف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*المعلق مخرف 
عديييييييييييييييييييييييييل
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر لبدرالدين قلق للزمة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بلبوط يترك الملعب لنورين
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غريبة مدرب جزيرة الفيل ادخل لاعب بديل لبلبوط افضل لاعبي جزيرة الفيل في السحب والتمرير وتسبب بقلقل لدفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 67 واداء واخطاء من بلة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله بلعب على كيفو زول بقول ليه بح مافى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نتمنى ان يسجل المريخ هدف اخر لان هذا الحكم  منو خوف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مباراة 
لاطعم لاريحة ولا بهارررررات
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للمريخ قرب راية الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كما ذكرت لكم كلاتشي هو الكرت الرابح الاول للبدري 
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*كلتشي قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون جميل
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وقون لكلتشى هدف ثانى يرفع رصيده لسبعة اهداف
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*قوننننننننننننن جميل لكلاتشى

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركلة مرمى لصالح جزيرة الفيل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان جزيرة الفيل في الباي باي 
على البدري انزال فيصل العجب 
لتقديم فواصل من الابداع الكروي الفريد 
خاصة بعد العك الكروي الذي مارسه لاعبي جزيرة الفيل
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*كلتشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــى يا عجيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تحسن الاداء بعد دخول الدافى وكلتشى
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حسن كمال لعاب والله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*باسكال يحتج بطريقة غريبة ينذر بالبطاقة الصفراء
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بطاقة صفراء لباسكال
*

----------


## ابولين

*الحكم كتر المحلبية--- منفعل اكتر من اللازم
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله عندنا لاعبين بس الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فيصل العجب مطلب جماهيري يا بدري 
ولكن مين يسمع
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الدافى يرتكب مخالفة حمار ما يرتكبها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار باسكال يحتاج لمراجعة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مخالفة على راس 18 للجزيرة وتمر
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر يمرر كرة اى كلام والجهاز الفنى يتفرج
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مباراة للنسيان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الغريب في امر الحكم انه احتسب مخالفة لصالح المريخ عندما ضربت الكرة في يد اللاعب ولم يقم الحكم برفع يده وهذا يعني ان المخالفة مباشرة وهذا يعني ايضا ان الحكم كان يجب ان ينذر اللاعب بالبطاقة الصفراء لكنه لم يفعل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر يحتج برضو اظنو داير ليه كرت
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مخالفة على راس 18 وتلعب من اديكو بعيدة دى الفاول الالف وتلعب اى كلام
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الايقافات تهدد المريخ فى مباراة كادقلى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وتااااااانى مباراة للنسيان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كلاتشي اللاعب الوحيد المركز ويبدو انه استفاد من فترة التوقف الكثيرة 
كلاتشي الان يستعيد عافيته تماما ويعود كما كان باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة مرتدة للمريخ وفاول مع وارغو على خط 18 يلعبها قلق 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قلق وهدف عالمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووون قلق
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون لقلق
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الجهاز الفنى صفر كبير على الشمال على الاقل مفروض يقيف فى الخط يوجهو الزول الكيشة الاسمو بله ده
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دخول السعودى وخروج قلق فى الدقيقة 80
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الدافى قولو ليه لمن نكون غالبين مادايرين ضربة جزاء مشكوك فيها كان ممكن يتعرض لانذار ولكن نشكى لى مين حىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى انا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*اليوم المريخ لم يقدم مردود جيد
كل المباراة عك ودك وشلاليت 
وتوهان وتمرير خاطئ 
بس الحمد لله علي النقااااط
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*باسكال يسدد فى السماء يبدو انه اليوم منفعل اكتر من اللازم بسبب الكرت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

قون ما سمح من قلق الشين



دي بالغت فيها و الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سعيد يلعب كرة كادت تتسبب فى هدف
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كرة اى كلام من الدافى للزومة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كرة معكوسة من الجزيرة يحولها الزومة لتماس
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 85  تماس للجزيرة بالقرب من الكونر مرت بسلام
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ضربة مرمى للجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لماذا لا يلعب العجب فى وجود البدرى وعند جبره اساسى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بلة يالعب كورة يستلمها بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ارخبيل اهدي شوية  ياخ هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الجهاز الفنى يتفرج ولاعبى المريخ يحاولون اكتساب ضربة جزاء ممكن تعرض اللاعبين لكروت رغم انو المريخ منتصر بفارق ثلاثة اهداف
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لماذا لا يلعب العجب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلل علي الجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خطاء للجزيرة مع راس 18 من سعيد مرت بسلام

معليش ياشباب الشبكة كعبة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووون رائع رائع جدا من اديكو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اجمل اهداف المباراة من اديكو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وارغو يفعل العجب ويسجل اديكو بصورة اكثر من اجمل لزول اجمل وبرضو تقول لى بله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف اديكو من جملة تكتيكية رائعة جدا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الهدف الرابع من اديكو من تمريرة من نجم المبارة وارغو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وارغو وفواصل من الامتاع المهاري في السحب والتقدم والمرواغة 
هي اشياء مطلوبة عندما يكون الفريق غالب 
برافوووووووووووو  وارغو
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*تحرك ممتاز لوارغو --- وين دا من زماااااااااااااااان
*

----------


## عجبكو

*وارغو ميسي افريقيا ليس اكثر ولا اقل 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شوفو الزول الجميل وارغو بيلعب الكورة كيف كلمو ناس قريعتى راحت
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*صورة جميلة لالتراس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط اديكو علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لاحظ في اعادة هدف اديكو تمريرة كلاتشي لاديكو الذي انفرد وهدف في المرمى بتركيز عال 
هدف رابع للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بله جابر مازال يجلط
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والباشا لاعب براااااه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حمام مدني هههههههههههههههههه 


جملة رائعة من الجاهير داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وفى الختام لايسعنا الا ان نشكر وارغو وايدكو ونجم الدين وبس اما الباقين نشكر مدرب الاحمال ويلى لولاه لكنا فى خبر كان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وختامه مسك 
عرض جيد للمريخ في الدقائق الاخيرة 
ولكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود سلبيات بالكوم 
فنحن تعودنا في المريخ اننا حتى لو غالبين برضه هناك سلبيات لازم نقولها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروووووووووووووووووك نهاية اللقاء و الوصول للنقطة 60 


اديكو و وراغو نجوم اللقاء 

هدف قلق رائع 

هدف كلاتشي ابداع 

هدف اديكو الاخير قمة المتعة 

انه المريخ مارد افريقيا الصعب . . . . 



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك للزعيم 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مبروووووووووووووك يا شباب النقطة الستين
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*بس المستوى مش كويس مبروك الفوز والنقاط وبس
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية المبارة باربعة اهدف للزعيم دون مقابل 
والجماهير تتوهج فى المدرجات بالاهازيج
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

وفى الختام لايسعنا الا ان نشكر وارغو وايدكو ونجم الدين وبس اما الباقين نشكر مدرب الاحمال ويلى لولاه لكنا فى خبر كان



الليلة سمك فايــــــــــر يا أرخبيل 
لكن النصيحة ليك يا الله
كورة الليلة مرض مرض مرض
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)               

نادرالداني مريخابي مووووتمعتز المكى معتصم الصايم ابولين اسماعيل عجبكو+                   

                      سبعة بس الناس دي مشت وين يا عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

حمام مدني هههههههههههههههههه 


جملة رائعة من الجاهير داخل الملعب



هووووووي يا عجبكو نحن هنا

*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الف مبروووووووك
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
نادرالدانيمريخابي مووووتمعتز المكىمعتصم الصايمابوليناسماعيلعجبكو+ سبعة بس الناس دي مشت وين يا عجبكو



السلام عليكم استاذ نادر 
ياخي مباراة تجيب الطمام 
ليهم حق يتخارجو 
يا استاذنا نحن 
في انتظار رؤيتك الفنية للمباراة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فرحة ناقصة فرحة بدون متعة حرقو اعصابنا بس الشوط الاول 
هل هؤلاء يمكن ان يجلبو لنا الفرح والانتصارت الخارجية طبعا ان اتحدث عن اللاعبين المحليين ناس موسى وبلة وقلق ومصعب 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)               

نادرالداني مريخابي مووووتمعتز المكى معتصم الصايم ابولين اسماعيل عجبكو+                   

                      سبعة بس الناس دي مشت وين يا عجبكو




و الله يا استاذ بيني و بينك لهم حق يتخارجو الناس ديل ما لعبوا كويس و الله الا في اخر الدقائق 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

هووووووي يا عجبكو نحن هنا





:017:


طبعا القصد فريق جزيرة الفيل و ليس اساءة لمدني او اي انسان من مدني الحبيبة 


همسة 

الجماهير قالو ليهم 

الليق الليق يا عواليق :icon4: :ANSmile09: ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله الوصول للنقطة (60) وعقبال ما نشوف النتيجة دي في شباك الزبون
مبروك يا شباب ونتمنى من الجهاز الفني ملافاة سلبيات المباراة في لقاءات المريخ القادمة ..
تاني مبروووووووووووووك
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر) 

نادرالداني مريخابي مووووتمعتز المكى معتصم الصايم ابولين اسماعيل عجبكو+ 

سبعة بس الناس دي مشت وين يا عجبكو

,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

الاخ نادر لك التحية نحن فايتنهم بالصبر بس
اخى رايك شنوفى المخالفات التى حدثت فى راس 18 ولم تنفذ اى منها صحيح سوى لعبة قلق اللذى غيرها لم يفعل شئ وتوقعتها هدف حتى لو لعبها موسى الزومة لقربها والزاوية كانت كاشفة . اخى لقد اصابنى الصداع وانا اشاهد ناس بلة وموسى ومصعب وقلق وهم يتلاعبون باعصابنا ولم احس من اداءهم باى غيرة على الشعار فليذهبو غير ماسوف عليهم 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر) 

نادرالداني مريخابي مووووتمعتز المكى معتصم الصايم ابولين اسماعيل عجبكو+ 

سبعة بس الناس دي مشت وين يا عجبكو

,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

الاخ نادر لك التحية نحن فايتنهم بالصبر بس
اخى رايك شنوفى المخالفات التى حدثت فى راس 18 ولم تنفذ اى منها صحيح سوى لعبة قلق اللذى غيرها لم يفعل شئ وتوقعتها هدف حتى لو لعبها موسى الزومة لقربها والزاوية كانت كاشفة . اخى لقد اصابنى الصداع وانا اشاهد ناس بلة وموسى ومصعب وقلق وهم يتلاعبون باعصابنا ولم احس من اداءهم باى غيرة على الشعار فليذهبو غير ماسوف عليهم 



الحبيب معتصم 
نعم هناك اكثر من لاعب لم يؤدوا بمستواهم المعروف ولكن الحمد لله المحصلة فوز الزعيم وهذا هو الاهم على الاقل في الوقت الحالي 
بالتاكيد كل من يواصل في مثل هذا المستوى فهذا يعني ان شهر 12 سوف تكون هناك مجذرة ولكن صدقني اخي اللاعب السوداني اداؤه
متذبذب يوم بعد يوم ومباراة بعد مباراة لذا اتوقع ان يعود اللاعبون بعد المعسكر وكلهم شوق لتقديم كل ما عندهم على ارضية الملعب 
ونحن بالتاكيد نتأثر كثيرا باداء اللاعبين فهيم يتركون لدينا انطباع سئ والعكس عندما يلعبون بمزاج رائق فانهم يتركون لدينا انطباع جيد
لك التحية والتقدير 
*

----------

